# Spring Plans



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Too cold to do anything besides dream of spring.....here's my plan. Please make suggestions.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

What size it the new loft. I missing the reason for the front section between the loft and the aviary what do you plan to use it for?


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> What size it the new loft. I missing the reason for the front section between the loft and the aviary what do you plan to use it for?


I would agree.
Seems like it would over complicate the construction process (more cuts & more corners)


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm thinking something like 8x10 or 12. The little section would be a hall and storage area and maybe a loading chute.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking at the drawing you will have to walk through the loft to enter the hall way. Then it seems that it would block the birds from getting into the aviary. I sure you have something in mind but it not coming through in the floor plan. Please take a new look at what you posted not what you had in mind.


----------

